# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  HP inaugure un stock de pices dtaches  Wissous (91)

## Mejdi20

*HP inaugure un stock de pices dtaches  Wissous (91)*

*HP rinvente sa chane dapprovisionnement avec, pour objectifs, une plus grande proximit avec ses clients et une rduction de son impact sur lenvironnement.]*

Issy-les-Moulineaux, France, 14 octobre 2010  HP annonce louverture dun centre de pices dtaches  Wissous (91), pour  les produits destins aux  entreprises (imprimantes, stockage, serveur, rseau),  amliorant lapprovisionnement des stocks en France.  Les pices taient jusqu' prsent achemines depuis un entrept situ au Pays-Bas. Le nouveau centre sert de relais, avec  la clef une plus grande ractivit  lgard des entreprises clientes de HP, une diminution des cots et une rduction de lempreinte carbone. 
Un centre  la pointe de la technologie
Dune surface de 4 800 m2, le centre gr par DHL Supply Chain abrite 40 000 pices dtaches, Les donnes sont intgres et harmonises au niveau europen. Cela permet davoir une visibilit immdiate sur toutes les pices dtaches disponibles en Europe pour mieux servir nos clients.
Une chane logistique maitrise pour une offre de services de qualit
Avec la cration de ce centre, destin  servir les clients sous contrat de maintenance  jour ouvr suivant ,  HP assure loptimisation de sa chane logistique afin de garantir une livraison des pices dtaches plus efficace  et une rduction considrable s des cots de transport :
La distance moyenne de livraison diminue considrablement ; 50 % des livraisons se trouvent dsormais dans un primtre de 150 km,
Les 85 dpts (contre 43 prcdemment) dpendants du centre seront tous aliments avant 9h30, avec un gain de temps pouvant atteindre les 90 minutes.
HP confirme son engagement envers le  Green IT 
Avec le centre de Wissous, HP agit pour la protection de lenvironnement et intgre le centre dans sa dmarche de diminution de son impact cologique. La rduction des distances de livraisons entrane une diminution significative de la pollution engendre par le transport des pices. Limpact carbone stablit dsormais  46 tonnes par mois   contre 82 tonnes en 2009  reprsentant une baisse totale de lordre de 44%. La proximit du lieu de recyclage,  20 km du centre, sinscrit pleinement dans lambition de HP de dvelopper un monde informatique  vert , plus respectueux de lenvironnement.

 Avec louverture de ce centre  Wissous, nous sommes encore plus proches de nos clients et serons encore plus ractifs  leurs demandes. De mme, en matrisant la chane logistique de bout en bout, nous leur offrons une qualit de service maximale et nous prenons des mesures concrtes pour sauvegarder notre environnement  explique *Martine Calet*, Directeur logistique France de HP. 

DHL Supply Chain a fait de la logistique dAprs-Vente une spcialit reconnue.  Les capacits uniques de notre rseau de proximit ainsi que lensemble des services associs ont t conus pour rpondre aux besoins trs pointus des secteurs technologiques et industriels et pour leur apporter un lment diffrentiateur cl,  commente *Jean-Marc Lami*, vice-prsident Business Unit HIT & Retail de DHL Supply Chain France. Les nombreux bnfices et amliorations enregistrs par HP confirment lefficacit de la stratgie de Logistique Aprs-Vente et des services de proximit de DHL Supply Chain. 

Son ouverture est effective depuis le 19 avril 2010.

Pour plus d'information sur HP (NYSE:HPQ), veuillez cliquer sur ce lien : http://www.hp.com/

----------

